# Can Quartz Watches Be Adjusted For Timekeeping?



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

As the subject, I just wondered whether quartz movements have any adjustment for timekeeping, or do you just "get what you get"? I assume the quartz crystal sets the fundamental frequency, but not sure whether this can be fine tuned.

Thanks, Tony S


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Some can if they have a trimmer screw inside but many dont


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

In the 'good old days' they could be, but with cost cutting etc the facility is all but gone :down:


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Cheers. I had a touching image of a specialist putting the final adjustments in place on my watch before sending it off. Its certainly keeping much better time than before (touch wood), but it sound like that's just luck.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

aesmith said:


> It's certainly keeping much better time than before...


Was it serviced?


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> aesmith said:
> 
> 
> > It's certainly keeping much better time than before...
> ...


That's right. It also got some unspecified "corrective action" under warranty from the service. Three weeks since its return it's only 1 second out.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

aesmith said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > aesmith said:
> ...


One second a minute, an hour, a day????


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Quartz watches still have mechanical parts that need servicing, friction could cause the hands to intermittantly stall...


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

My OMC has been off 1 second in the past six months :clap:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Even some newer ones can. I'm pretty sure at least some G-Shocks can be adjusted. You need special machinery though and would have to take it in to a repair shop. Not like an auto with manual regulation (although unless you have time/patience you probably wouldn't want to do that yourself either).

Generally I'm happy with all my quartzes, far more than autos (can't stand them), but I might try an atomic/colar combination out. That is the ultimate hassle free watch .


----------

